# 2022 Ice Bridge to Mackinac Island



## wgorby

Anybody have a reliable source (website, FB page etc.) that lets people know if & when the ice bridge opens/exists this year? Did the Google thing and didn't find much. Thanks.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Just a guess but I would say no. We have had a lot of ice movement in front of the house today. Most of the ice blew out between Bois Blanc over the weekend. I’m looking at a freighter going by headed to the Straits as I post this.


----------



## reddog1

I crossed the bridge on Monday and there was still some open water where a freighter had gone through.


----------



## sparky18181

Just put the hammer down on that sled. Skim right across that open water.


----------



## Jimbo 09

Saw on a snowmobile group on fb people were crossing on Monday. Will probably be awhile before trees are put up.

You can’t see where they cross to the island from the bridge. Ice is always moving under the bridge, plus the coastguard cutter was cutting acouple ships out on Sunday.


----------



## wgorby

I'm def waiting until the trees are up. From what i gather there is a organized group that places the trees & checks the ice....hoping they communicate their process/findings somehow. Hopefully someone will post on this thread. I assume this a late Feb/March event ...if it happens at all. Thanks all.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

How deep is the water through the straights? And how much does a cost per day until I can retrieve my sled from the lake?


----------



## erierider

Jimbo 09 said:


> Saw on a snowmobile group on fb people were crossing on Monday. Will probably be awhile before trees are put up.
> 
> You can’t see where they cross to the island from the bridge. Ice is always moving under the bridge, plus the coastguard cutter was cutting acouple ships out on Sunday.


What facebook group did you see this on??

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo 09

Saw another post this opening that the treeline is up


----------



## wgorby

Thanks for the info Jimbo 09....Just requested to join that FB group to get the details.


----------



## sparky18181

Just saw an ice breaker going under the bridge Not sure where this trail is but might be a little busted up. Breaker was headed east


----------



## Fishindeer

Ice bridge to Mac island is from St Ignance , where the ships and breakers go through is quite a ways from there. Don’t think effects the trail to the island , but certainly not positive on that.


----------



## Luv2hunteup




----------



## Fishindeer

Luv2hunteup said:


> View attachment 813950


There you go! Better than joining a Facebook group.


----------



## Fishindeer

I’ve been to the island before on snowmobile. Not to impressive. Did drive right up to the front door of the Grand Hotel or past it. Definitely lots less people there than summer time.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Fishindeer said:


> There you go! Better than joining a Facebook group.


I can’t take credit for the pic. It was posted yesterday on the Michigan Snowmobilers FB page.


----------



## Fishindeer

Luv2hunteup said:


> I can’t take credit for the pic. It was posted yesterday on the Michigan Snowmobilers FB page.


Well hopefully it’s a new photo taken recently.


----------



## junkman

I want to do this ride.😉


----------



## Luv2hunteup

9&10 News was just talking about the ice bridge during the weather forecast.


----------



## sparky18181

junkman said:


> I want to do this ride.😉


Maybe you and gator can take the Prius Just like a big sled


----------

